# Is it to feeded???



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi everyone, please let me know if I feed im to much.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Id say,how many times do you feed him a day??Ive been told only 2 times a day,how much do you feed him??


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

this mornig at 7:00 I give him 2 Warley Cichlid Floathing pellets ad tonight a 8:00 I give im 1 cube of bloody worm.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When still babies, you can feed them quite a lot (because they still have a lot of growing/developing to do), and bloated bellies are nothing to worry about.
Your red looks just like any other baby piranha after a decent meal.

Most people feed baby reds two or three times per day, and slowly decrease the number of feedings once they hit about 3" in size.

As far as amount of food goes: it's better to feed fish small portions three or four times per day than 1 or 2 large ones.


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

I've got 3 rpb's (baby's 2 months old).

If I give them a hole cube of bloody worm they won't eat all of it so i give a half. One in the morning and one in the evening. At noon (if i'm home) I give them one shrimp... They grov like hell.

Pic after feeding:


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

This pic the fat fish was only one month old... now he's almost the dubble this size.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

What knid of shrimp you gave them, alive or the one at grocery for baking?


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

chriscool911 said:


> What knid of shrimp you gave them, alive or the one at grocery for baking?


 raw white shrimp from the grocery store is what i use, they love it and it really brings out their colors


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

thanks man!


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

They bloat up like that whenever they are small and they eat. It's nothing to worry about, just don't feed them any more when they look like that.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

ok thanks for helping me man


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

what kind of P's you got?


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

sarge looks just like your and hes healthy as can be


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

> As far as amount of food goes: it's better to feed fish small portions three or four times per day than 1 or 2 large ones.
> 
> ^i agree to this


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

BTW, i'm jz wondering. sometimes, my piranha leaves pieces of feeder flesh. do i have to remove those leftover pieces of food scattered in my tank?


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

yeh i've got baby p's 2...i swear i've only had them for 2 weeks and they've doubled in size! i personally feed them twice a day with various food. u kno blood worms, chopped up smelt, shrimp, bit of chicken and a feeder once in a while. found out the other day they don't like brine shrimp









Andy


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah i know it mine grew 1 inch in 2 weeks they are now like 4 inch each


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

opufoor said:


> This pic the fat fish was only one month old... now he's almost the dubble this size.


 they grow fast till about 6 inch then about 1 inch a year


----------

